# A very old 328



## milski (Aug 25, 2003)

I was in Sedona airport last Saturday and an airplane/car show turned out to be held at the same time. Between everything else, there was this really old 328, enjoy.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!*

That is one cool 328!!!!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Where did you put the bimmerfest sticker? 

Nice!!


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

I like the shiny new BMW round logo on the front.


----------

